# :: ECS Tuning :: GEOMET® Coated Brake Rotors | Audi C5 A6 2.7T



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

ECS Tuning proudly offers an exclusive line of premium, corrosion-resistant rotors: GEOMET®.

GEOMET® is a special coating containing metal oxides, zinc, and aluminum flakes, sprayed over the entire rotor surface to ensure complete coverage, and baked on at 600 degrees to form a durable and attractive silver-gray finish that fights rust far better than paints or other conventional coatings.

You can expect your new GEOMET® rotors to outperform and outlast stock rotors, and look great behind your alloy wheels.


*Braking That Lasts!*

*Click HERE to order or for more information
*







Fits:

Audi C5 A6 2.7T 2000-2004

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

